
Project Euphonia (By Google AI) - tbanacek
https://sites.google.com/view/project-euphonia/
======
tbanacek
People with speech impairments often find that speech recognition systems
don’t reliably understand them. Project Euphonia, a Google Research project,
is focused on improving how such systems recognize impaired speech...
including from people with conditions such as Down syndrome, stroke, traumatic
brain injury, cerebral palsy or ALS. Improvements to speech recognition depend
upon analyzing impaired speech. If you have a voice that is difficult to
understand due to a condition (but not just because of an accent), you can
help! Please fill out this form to contribute to this research effort by
recording a set of phrases. We provide cash gift cards to those who complete
recording sets.

